# Looking for a pellet stove for small room



## JayDogg (Feb 18, 2011)

Im just about finished with the new room above our garage, its about 650 sq. ft. and is already equiped with hydroair.  However the hydroair is not on a separate zone, it is tied in to the rest of the second floor. The room seems to be about 10 degrees cooler than the rest of the second floor and I built a hearth to put a small stove on.  Mostly for the ambiance in the room of having a small fireplace but I have a feeling I will be using the stove to heat the room more than anticipated.  I am new to pellet stoves and looking for advice on the type of stove to buy.  I would like something more on the smaller size, with a fake log set to give it the feel of actually burning wood and would like a glass window of the front so we can see the fire.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Not looking to spend a small fortune either.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 18, 2011)

I've had prett ygood luck with my stove.  They are about $ 800 now.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 18, 2011)

There are a few nice small stoves out there. Try to stay under 40K BTU's.
The mini is a proven winner.

http://www.enviro.com/fireplace-products/pellet/freestanding-fireplace.html#mini

I also like the looks of the Hudson river saratoga

http://www.hudsonriverstoves.com/product.php?itemid=6&menu=2

Another

http://heatilatorecochoice.com/products/details.asp?cat=pellet-stoves&f=PS35

Too many to list em all, But because your dealer would be the first link to the warrentee, You might want to start looking at what you have local and feel out the dealers. Once you find one that seems to be willing to take good care of you and the stove. See what they have to offer. Post what you can get and the members will chime in with comments on the units you can get your hands on.


----------



## imacman (Feb 19, 2011)

I vote the Enviro Mini.  Friend at work got one....loves it!


----------



## smwilliamson (Feb 20, 2011)

I like mini anf just about got one but was swayed toward the Ecoteck Francesca. Liked it so much I ventured to become a dealer. Sorry, though...they do cost a small fortune. You gotta like the dimensions though...18"x18"X40" and it's heating most of my downstairs.


----------



## skinanbones (Feb 20, 2011)

The Enviro Mini is probally the most under rated stove in our showroom right now.  When pushed they can heat up to 2000 sq ft reasonably but can heat less than a 1000 sq ft really cheap.


----------



## geek (Feb 20, 2011)

the Quad Santa Fe is an option too, check it out. So far i am very happy with mine, i use it to heat my basement in occasional basis, it throws very good heat and it is really quiet.


----------

